# ATV repair north Houston



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

Anyone have a good recommendation for mechanic or shop that won't take you to the cleaners on repair. I have a 2011 Yamaha 550 4x4 that has a stuck valve (ISC). ATV has low hours and out of warranty. I live in New caney.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

I have used east tex in crosby,liked them and prices only heard good things about them '


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

i wound up at berts, 45 south of cypresswood, northbound feeder, seemed ok and answered all of my questions


----------

